

Maxim plans analog integration, Gartner is skeptical - rickmerritt-eet
http://confidential.eetimes.com/news-updates/4233340/Maxim-s-Integration-Strategy-Draws-Scrutiny
Check out what Maxim is thinking and why some say it may not be the best way forward for them. It's $4.99 on EE Times Confidential
======
rickmerritt-eet
What do you think about Maxim's plan and analog integration?

